# operators manual for shaper



## battchief (May 25, 2011)

Looking for operators manual for a Reliant shaper, model DD34?


----------



## Mrdmd19 (May 6, 2012)

I recently bought a dd34 shaper that the prior owner couldn't seem to get wired correctly. I have both the factory forward/reverse switch and bought a Dayton 2x440 switch per the recommendation of another woodworker. I don't know how to wire this. Are you currently using yours on 110 or 220? Would you be so kind as to send pics of the wiring? I'm hugely indebted if you can. I'm currently dead in the water.


----------



## Mantwi (Aug 13, 2013)

I just picked up a DD34 and was wondering if you have resolved your wiring issues. It appears the previous owner cut off a 220 plug and spliced a 110 on without changing the wiring in the motor. The machine runs slow and stalls immediately when I try to use it. Any info will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

A simple search found this. You guys ARE on the worldwide web. I didn't bother to check it, because I don't have one. 
http://www.gobookee.net/reliant-dd34-owners-manual-manual/


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

This is kind of an old post . For Mantwi, try sending an email to Eric at [email protected] or [email protected] . He is a guy from Techincal dept of Woodtek.


----------



## Mantwi (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm aware of where I am, that's how I got here. The site is a pay to play page and I see no need to pay for what can be freely shared. That's why they have forums like this, so we can share our knowledge.


----------



## Mantwi (Aug 13, 2013)

I found that link already but no one has stated whether they got anything but the run around from it. Thanks for the lead though, I'll give Eric a shot.


----------



## Firewood911 (Jan 16, 2014)

hey, I just joined this group, did you figure out your wiring?


----------



## Mantwi (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm still dead in the water. I found a guy on lumber jocks who sent me the wiring diagram but that didn't fix it. I put it on hold until I have time to check the capacitors on the motor. Since it's a 3 wire 110/240 cable I'm thinking the previous owner put a 110 plug on it without rewiring the motor to 110. This will burn out the run capacitor (hopefully first) and then the motor. The motor doesn't smell burnt so I'm optimistic that this will be the answer. If you need a copy of the diagram let me know and I'll get it to you. I'd send it now but it's in my shop and I'll have to find it. God bless.


----------



## Firewood911 (Jan 16, 2014)

yes sir I am, can you give me any help


----------



## Firewood911 (Jan 16, 2014)

I took some pictures of my inside wiring would you like me to send them to you somehow?


----------



## Mantwi (Aug 13, 2013)

I can't PM you to send my e mail. I can't copy and paste the file for some reason but I can export it to email but I don't have the required 10 post on the forum yet to use the PM option. I'll get it to you soon. God bless.


----------



## Mantwi (Aug 13, 2013)

I can't get the file to print but would be able to attach the pdf file of the shaper manual to an email. If you will give me your email address I'll be happy to send it to you. Let me recommend that you open a temporary email account that can be shut down as soon as you receive the shaper manual to avoid any abuse or spam on your regular email.
God bless,
Tony


----------



## Mrdmd19 (May 6, 2012)

Also in need of the wiring diagram. Would you be so kind as to share it with me?


----------



## Firewood911 (Jan 16, 2014)

how do I get this picture to you?


----------



## Firewood911 (Jan 16, 2014)

Mrdmd19 said:


> Also in need of the wiring diagram. Would you be so kind as to share it with me?[/QUOTE)
> 
> Here is a photo.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Tony, you can upload the PDF file to the forums. Click the Go Advanced button and then click the manage attachments button. You can browse your computer to find the file and select it. Click the upload button and the file will be saved in your post. You must include some comments in the main text box for this to post.


----------



## Mrdmd19 (May 6, 2012)

Awesome. Thanks a million. I'm assuming this is operating on 220? Also, are you using the factory switch? Any chance you could shoot a photo of the switch wiring, and showing where the plug comes into play? I have the switch in pieces in a box. (


----------



## Firewood911 (Jan 16, 2014)

No I am running on 120. I will get a picture of the switch and send that to you.


----------



## Firewood911 (Jan 16, 2014)

How can I get the manual from you?


----------



## Mrdmd19 (May 6, 2012)

Wish I had a manual...don't have one either. One post-er mentioned getting a manual off someone at lumber jocks. I thought I'd walk down that road once I got this unit wired up and running.


----------



## Max Pickens (Mar 6, 2014)

Do you still have the dd34 manual. My father in law left me one & I am trying to lean about it. Max Pickens e-mail [email protected]


----------



## Firewood911 (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm not even sure if a manual is needed, I can figure the operation out for the most part with the assistance of you tube. My issue is finding a replacement spindle to handle the cutters vs router bits. Right now the old man had it set up to run router bits up to about 3" and I would like to be able to use the 4" cutting tools


----------



## Mantwi (Aug 13, 2013)

Sorry for the delayed response. I was able to email the pdf to firewood911 but SMC won't let me send attachments because I haven't made enough post yet. I thought I was just stupid then I noticed the message at the top of the page. Duh. Anyway thanks for the advice, I'll put it to use in the future. God bless.


----------



## Firewood911 (Jan 16, 2014)

Hey I finally took some pictures of the wiring on my switch, how do I get them to you ?


----------



## Mrdmd19 (May 6, 2012)

Awesome! And it's my birthday today. Great timing! Not sure how to post pics apart from just emailing them to me, but not sure that's kosher for the forum.
I see in the "advanced reply" as opposed to the "quick reply", there is a paper clip attachment icon above the box I'm typing in. I'll bet you can hit that and it will probably bring up a box to browse for the pics on your computer to attach. Thanks a ton!!!


----------



## Firewood911 (Jan 16, 2014)

see if these help


----------



## Firewood911 (Jan 16, 2014)

this one too


----------



## Firewood911 (Jan 16, 2014)

I hope these help


----------



## Mrdmd19 (May 6, 2012)

Awesome. Thanks for the pics! Can't wait to get home and see if I can correlate this wiring to my rig!!!


----------



## Firewood911 (Jan 16, 2014)

I found the manual for the DD34 spindle shaper. I also found the company that still makes the machine just call it a different name as Reliant went out of business in 2003. How do I get the manual to ya'll? Here is the link to the website for the company that sells parts. 

ACCURA Accura tools ACCURA machinery Accura parts


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Billy, if the manual is in .pdf format, you can attach it to a post, or show a link to the manual.


----------



## rogersn67 (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi Folks, 
Did anyone ever get the manual for this? Still looking myself after almost 3 weeks, it does not seem to be on the web anywhere.....
Thanks, 
Roger


----------



## Firewood911 (Jan 16, 2014)

*here is the manual for the dd34 shaper table*



rogersn67 said:


> Hi Folks,
> Did anyone ever get the manual for this? Still looking myself after almost 3 weeks, it does not seem to be on the web anywhere.....
> Thanks,
> Roger


I hope this helps everyone, it certainly has helped me. I have already received a replacement spindle yesterday and am very anxious to try out some actual cutters.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks Billy, I will move the manual into the forum library.


----------

